# Prediction on Uber Tip App



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

Uber will include a tip app option within six months of this date. Call me crazy but I am excellent at these type of predictions! Uber is losing city and state support with the huge driver backlash against its policies on this issue. Uber drivers, continue to voice here and across the web. It is working.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll believe it when I see my first tip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nope. Not going to happen unless it is court mandated... 

Uber is way too arrogant of a company.


----------



## Copperwolf359 (Jul 26, 2016)

Honestly, do you want the additional tax burden of reported tips?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Copperwolf359 said:


> Honestly, do you want the additional tax burden of reported tips?


Yes!


----------



## Copperwolf359 (Jul 26, 2016)

Th


wk1102 said:


> Yes!


Thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## Willieg (Jul 5, 2016)

If there is a tip app, isn't uber going to take 20% off of that as well?


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey I like doubters and I like what has been brought up in the thread so far.


----------



## Copperwolf359 (Jul 26, 2016)

ChiChilly said:


> Hey I like doubters and I like what has been brought up in the thread so far.


I am not doubting. I just do not care if they add it. I would prefer cash tip over a reported one any day of the week.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

I understand that and it is a legitimate argument against it.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I think in this particular situation uber has made a cash tip so rare that tips through the app and taxable will still put you ahead


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Copperwolf359 said:


> Honestly, do you want the additional tax burden of reported tips?


How stupid! That's like saying I don't want an inheritance, or to hit the lottery because of the tax obligation. Quack!
How would you feel about drivers getting the SRF a.k.a. booking fee on every ride instead of Travis getting it? Duh.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I think a periodic recommendation for a tip option from each rider via the partner app suggestions couldn't hurt.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I beleive ive heard somewhere that employeers cannot take a cut from tips and that may be why uber couldnt care less about adding tip to the app.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

The last thing Travis wants to see is drivers forcing him to do something he doesn't want, once that happens in his mind then the flood gates have opened and now we'll start demanding more and more. To him better to keep them in the dark and wondering if we even have the tiniest of voices.


----------



## Slave to the drunks (Aug 27, 2016)

Willieg said:


> If there is a tip app, isn't uber going to take 20% off of that as well?


I wouldn't put it past them. Or they are going to add percentage tips like 1,3, or 5 % the deduct 25% off that then it will also go into calculations on our taxes and add an extra 28% off of our tip.


----------



## klm (Aug 10, 2016)

Copperwolf359 said:


> Honestly, do you want the additional tax burden of reported tips?


Paying taxes on tips is much preferred to keeping tabs on tips and paying taxes as something is greater than nothing.


----------



## Copperwolf359 (Jul 26, 2016)

klm said:


> Paying taxes on tips is much preferred to keeping tabs on tips and paying taxes as something is greater than nothing.


As tips are taxed at a higher rate. I'll take the cash. If you are in this game for tips. It's going to be a disappointing run for a lot of people.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Lyft has been advertising on radio they are only ride share app with tipping option to attract drivers uber may follow.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Uber`s idea is cashless transaction. If you want tip go drive cab or lyft. period.


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> Uber`s idea is cashless transaction. If you want tip go drive cab or lyft. period.


Don't know if your an shill for Uber or not, but your post don't even make any sense. If uber really wants to go cashless, they would put tipping option in the app. So customers who wishes to tip does not need to have cash on hand.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Part of Uber success is "Tip included idea". 
Look for a Lyft forums. App have Tip option but... there is little problem - NO RIDERS. 
To become a multi million company you have to think not about greedy driver like you, you have to think how to attract riders from other rideshare platforms. Thats why majority people uses Uber versus Lyft. And thats why you have so many requests.


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> Part of Uber success is "Tip included idea".
> Look for a Lyft forums. App have Tip option but... there is little problem - NO RIDERS.
> To become a multi million company you have to think not about greedy driver like you, you have to think how to attract riders from other rideshare platforms. Thats why majority people uses Uber versus Lyft. And thats why you have so many requests.


Do you mean the "tip is included" lie? When the f%ck is tip ever included? They are winning market share because they
spent vast amounts of money to buy the market, through driver bonus and very low fares. They spent vast amounts on bonuses to 
get drivers , then lower rates to get the customers. Then the plan is to replace the drivers with self driving cars. 
Not saying it hasn't been effective. Props to them for being able to screw over their "partners" and gaining market share. 
Calling driver's greedy when most are averaging $12 per hour is pretty funny. 
Quick question, when you spend your time whoring for uber, do they paid you in actual money, or
do you get paid in stars?


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

Or, if once in a while, you might get to talking to somebody who you've picked up from outside your megalopolis, someone who is never able to get an Uber because they are out in the boonies and offer a text number which will allow them to summon you at an agreed-upon time to give them a NON-Uber ride.... just don't report that income. That's your tip.
I have 1 guy who needs to work picking up cable boxes while saving for a car. That's @ 140$ for 8 hrs work.
An anesthesiologist goes Brockton - Sturbridge MA 1-2x a week for $65/trip. 
I'm a private contractor. It works for me. Problem solved.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tips included was a fine mantra when rates were over $3 a mile. If they wanted to stay purely cashless based, they should have insured that the rates were worthy of such a designation. With that being changed, the idea of tips being included in a $5 min ride is outrageous. Either raise rates to accommodate for the notion of tips included or tell customers that they are not included.

I fear that Uber riders are already so relaxed in the notion of cashless "tips included" mentality that even if told, they'll accept being cheap asses...


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

I went to uber weekly uber meeting for the first time a couple weeks ago and asked why uber doesn't put tip option in app like lift. The uber rep said "we are testing it in selected markets" in hind site I should have asked what markets ?


----------



## Scooby4429 (Aug 6, 2016)

Willieg said:


> If there is a tip app, isn't uber going to take 20% off of that as well?


No, they can only take 20% of fare but any tips included on the app, you will have to claim as income.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Mean_Judge said:


> Uber`s idea is cashless transaction. If you want tip go drive cab or lyft. period.


Well if a tip was an option on the rider's app, it would still be a cashless ride.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Not going to happen the CEO is a idiot.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ng4ever said:


> Not going to happen the CEO is a idiot.


One of Uber's more interesting arguments is _Uber is arguing that adding tips would lead to bias from riders to drivers. In addition, it could incentivize drivers to "spend more time where tips are likely to be highest - typically the wealthiest neighborhoods" and not service the whole town.
_
I'm going to have to say... this argument has Merit. It really does, hate ot say it. But there's already a bias against those neighborhoods anyway... will it really make it worse? I don't know
_

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-explains-why-it-wont-include-a-tip-button-in-its-app-2016-4

_


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

ChiChilly said:


> Uber will include a tip app option within six months of this date


My prediction is Uber will never include a tip option.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Love this quote:



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> _http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-explains-why-it-wont-include-a-tip-button-in-its-app-2016-4_


My favorite quote from this article:

_ Uber says it is better for "riders and drivers to know for sure what they would pay or earn on each trip - without the uncertainty of tipping."
_
Seriously? Drivers have no clue what they're going to earn on a trip until the PAX is in the vehicle and the trip has started.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

brendon292 said:


> Love this quote:
> 
> My favorite quote from this article:
> 
> ...


I agree... THAT particular line is BS.

However the part about

_Uber is arguing that adding tips would lead to bias from riders to drivers._

Is probably true


----------



## ebprodigy (Oct 4, 2016)

How would uber explain a new tip option? All the pax believe a tip is already included.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

You will only see a tip option if/when your Uber ride is completed by a driverless car. Otherwise...NEVER gonna happen. A tip option is ONLY a multi-million dollar annual loss for Uber. They would be forced to pay credit card transaction fees on a "revenue" stream that creates zero profit for them. All the other reasons Uber makes up concerning no tips is complete BS. It's all about their bottom line.


----------



## appsmartvn (Nov 17, 2016)

Last year will be a loss overall ubering which will


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> Uber`s idea is cashless transaction. If you want tip go drive cab or lyft. period.


lyft is cashless transaction. what is ur point?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

sillymako83 said:


> You will only see a tip option if/when your Uber ride is completed by a driverless car. Otherwise...NEVER gonna happen. A tip option is ONLY a multi-million dollar annual loss for Uber. They would be forced to pay credit card transaction fees on a "revenue" stream that creates zero profit for them. All the other reasons Uber makes up concerning no tips is complete BS. It's all about their bottom line.


Actually no... There is a situation where uber could financially benifit from encouraging tipping. There's actually multiple ways.

If drivers are ever made employees, in many many states, there is a "tip Credit" that lets a company under pay their employees who make tip money, as long as they are still making minimum wage after. For the states that don't allow this, it's irrelevant, for the states that do allow this, it could end up saving them $3, per driver per hour.

Also the cab companies do charge a % on the tips, because they are sub-contractors and not employees, and the "credit card processing fee" is applied accross the board as a credit card processing fee. The companies are then responsible for fighting charge backs and every other PIA that dealing with this causes.

So yes... Uber could take a cut of it... for no more legal problems than they currently have.
If uber actually researched how these things worked with the existing services (Taxis and Towncar servics) they would have known they were throwing away money dong this.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Mean_Judge said:


> Part of Uber success is "*Tip included idea*".
> Look for a Lyft forums. App have Tip option but... there is little problem - NO RIDERS.
> To become a multi million company you have to think not about greedy driver like you, you have to think how to attract riders from other rideshare platforms. Thats why majority people uses Uber versus Lyft. And thats why you have so many requests.


I've seen _*numerous screen shots from Lyft Drivers*_ and in most cases tips seem considerably _*less than 5% of their gross *_to me_*.*_ Driving a taxi tips were usually 15-20% personally a long time ago.

With *all the talk about this* one would think *world peace would be achieved *by mimicking Lyft's tip option but _neither drivers nor passengers have been flocking to Lyft_. Very little boasting of the massive "cure all " of rideshare represented by *Lyft drivers and their tips*. Lyft drivers on their part overwhelmingly _seem far more interested_ in "Power Driver" and other incentives just as Uber drivers are.

*Recently saw a Lyft broadcast ad for drivers* mocking a "fictional" "Big Transport" - like evil CEO and board of directors with dark boardroom etc. Presumably aimed at.... well you know who..

Boasted that Lyft had distributed over *100 million dollars in tips to drivers*. (presumably in it's history)

Since Lyft drivers have probably completed 200-300 million trips.... well you do the math.

*So all the sound and fury*, this ultimate *grass is always greener - cure all scenario* of the "Tip option" and there is *no evidence it does anything of the kind* with the only major rideshare company that has such an option ... Lyft.

*50 billion words* on this forum for a "Tip option" that seems to add about *$.50 per trip* on average *and silence* on the $1.65 "tip" (20% of gross) drivers collect from each fare for Uber 10 to 20+ times a day, collected free of charge, 70 million times a month. Those _wine bars_, _stress therapists, gyms_ and such for management cost money.

That makes about as much sense as ... well as much else here I guess.

So there's your _tips included_ kids... been there all along and a generous 20% of gross....

_This "Tip option" stuff_ is reminiscent of *the kid in the movie "A Christmas Story"* obsessed with his vision of the " _Red Ryder Lever Action BB Rifle with compass in the stock_". The *be all and end all of what any young man could want.*

We know how that worked out.

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Actually no... There is a situation where uber could financially benifit from encouraging tipping. There's actually multiple ways.
> 
> If drivers are ever made employees, in many many states, there is a "tip Credit" that lets a company under pay their employees who make tip money, as long as they are still making minimum wage after. For the states that don't allow this, it's irrelevant, for the states that do allow this, it could end up saving them $3, per driver per hour.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight but I highly doubt Uber will ever make drivers employees. Second...I believe Uber has done major research on how cab companies operate...that is why Uber exist.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

albertphx said:


> Don't know if your an shill for Uber or not, but your post don't even make any sense. If uber really wants to go cashless, they would put tipping option in the app. So customers who wishes to tip does not need to have cash on hand.


Yeah the guy u responding to is a moron. OFC we should be tipped hell customers tell me all the time they wish they could tip in app. Some people actually understand why you tip. Tipping ensures good service. It's that simple. If you don't believe me go read how even rideshareguy dressed better and kept his car cleaner once he put up his tip sign and got a few tips. My prediction for the uber tipping app is that uber will take a 20% cut of any tips from the app as some kind of handling fee. If they ever put it in. Why would they just stop ****ing us now.... And as for the dumbass that thinks taking 25% of your 1/3 a cab gross is your tips included lmfao....They really do get the low IQ ones to stick around and get exploited....."It's still a great job for people who dont want to sell blood"


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

sillymako83 said:


> Thanks for the insight but I highly doubt Uber will ever make drivers employees. Second...I believe Uber has done major research on how cab companies operate...that is why Uber exist.


I "almost" aggree with you, I do not think that uber will ever "willingly" make it's drivers employees. If it comes it will be forced on them by the government.

I don't think they have, enough of their European management has been arrested (not sued.. .ARRESTED) over the years that there is no possible way that they have any idea what they are doing. These lawsuits that they are getting tangled up in are just pathetic. They are engaging in texbook price gouging and they think they are going to get away with it. The lawsuit that will sink Uber is a nation wide class action price gouging lawsuit.

_*Price gouging* is a pejorative term referring to when a seller spikes the *prices* of goods, services or commodities to a level much higher than is considered reasonable or fair, and is considered exploitative, potentially to an unethical extent._
_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_gouging_

It would not suprise me if the IRS cracked down on uber for paying such little that the drivers were generating extra tax return for driving for uber. (In Orlando it's mathematically impossible to show a profit on paper with a non-surge X ride and 75% of your miles being paid)


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Willieg said:


> If there is a tip app, isn't uber going to take 20% off of that as well?


No, they'll just copy what Lyft does as usual.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I get tipped plenty as it is, thanks. And because it's cash, it's off the record. Who wants to screw that up?


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

How's that prediction coming along?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I "almost" aggree with you, I do not think that uber will ever "willingly" make it's drivers employees. If it comes it will be forced on them by the government.
> 
> I don't think they have, enough of their European management has been arrested (not sued.. .ARRESTED) over the years that there is no possible way that they have any idea what they are doing. These lawsuits that they are getting tangled up in are just pathetic. They are engaging in texbook price gouging and they think they are going to get away with it. The lawsuit that will sink Uber is a nation wide class action price gouging lawsuit.
> 
> ...


You need some sort of disaster that shocks the supply system such as a hurricane or other disaster before price gouging is even relevant in law.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Saw a bumper sticker on a 4x4 yesterday "When hell freezes over I'll ski there too", reminded me of this thread.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

JMW said:


> How's that prediction coming along?


Soo close now! Almost there


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> I've seen _*numerous screen shots from Lyft Drivers*_ and in most cases tips seem considerably _*less than 5% of their gross *_to me_*.*_ Driving a taxi tips were usually 15-20% personally a long time ago.
> 
> With *all the talk about this* one would think *world peace would be achieved *by mimicking Lyft's tip option but _neither drivers nor passengers have been flocking to Lyft_. Very little boasting of the massive "cure all " of rideshare represented by *Lyft drivers and their tips*. Lyft drivers on their part overwhelmingly _seem far more interested_ in "Power Driver" and other incentives just as Uber drivers are.
> 
> ...


This would be more convincing if you had a hard number for Lyft trips completed. Since your 50c/trip is based on two numbers, one of which is probably rounded and the other of which seems to be, well, let's say _guesstimated_, I'm not sold.

My personal experience is in a market where (until Monday) all rideshare apps had in-app tipping. I drive part-time, mostly weekends, bar crowd, lots of college kids, small car. Of my last 100 rides, 45% tipped. Average fare before tip: $12.19. Average tip: $2.82. No commission paid.

<shrug> I realize it's only my story, but those are real numbers. The plural of _anecdote _is _data_.

(Also, if you think people on this forum are "silent" about Uber's overly generous cut to themselves, we must be visiting two different forums!)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ChiChilly said:


> Uber will include a tip app option within six months of this date. *Call me crazy* but I am excellent at these type of predictions! Uber is losing city and state support with the huge driver backlash against its policies on this issue. Uber drivers, continue to voice here and across the web. It is working.


You my friend, are crazy!


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I rarely get in app tips on lyft. The biggest tip has been $5.


----------

